# New Holland 1920 3 point



## Lawgerman (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi, I recently bought a New Holland 1920 with no 3 point linkage and I`m having trouble finding the right hand vertical lift rod with the fork on one end and the ball joint on the other .Everything I have found says left side. Is there a difference in the two? Does anyone have any ideas on a rod that will work? Aftermarket is ok as long as it works. Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Lawgerman, welcome to the forum.

See item #18 on attached parts diagram (be sitting down when you look at the price). Not to worry, we will find you a used one. 
New Holland 1920 - 4 CYL COMPACT TRACTOR 20 SERIES(01/87 - 04/02) Parts Diagrams


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Tractorhouse.com has 31 each New Holland 1920's listed in salvage in their "dismantled machine" section. Choose a boneyard near you. Click on link below:
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...ed-machines/list/manufacturer/ford/model/1920


----------



## Lawgerman (Feb 14, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Tractorhouse.com has 31 each New Holland 1920's listed in salvage in their "dismantled machine" section. Choose a boneyard near you. Click on link below:
> https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...ed-machines/list/manufacturer/ford/model/1920


Thanks for your help HarvyW . I was starting to get worried. I will give one of them or all of them a call on Monday


----------

